# Power Rotary Scissors



## nwlawnguy (Apr 27, 2018)

Are the power rotary scissors available on Amazon the same as from Seago International? The ones on Amazon are $20 cheaper even with the 10% discount available from TLF. This looks like a great item to add to a lawn arsenal of tools.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

It is a great item. I'm not sure if they're the same, didn't look. I'd be shocked if you called them they wouldn't sell it directly to you for even less than the AMZN price - they have an expense to sell there. I'd ring them up.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Copying/pasting this from the other thread…

Yes, the Stens Power Rotary Scissors on Amazon are the same. Like most items on Amazon, the price fluctuates some. You might give Kathy at Seago a call and see if they can match your all-in price. No shame in saving when you can, but if they can get close I'd rather send my money to a small business like Seago. They are good folks.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

how long do these last? they are quite the investment over the normal string trimmer. Do they dull with time or is it truly a one-time investment?


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

very important to lube it well and take a file to it every so often keep it in shape


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The blades are also replaceable if it gets to that point.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> how long do these last? they are quite the investment over the normal string trimmer. Do they dull with time or is it truly a one-time investment?


You can resharpen and/or replace blades, but I'm heading into season 3 with my original blades. I'm hard on them too as I use the unit for edging. Golf courses have used them for years - typically outlasts the trimmer it's attached to if the gearbox is kept lubed.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

how much are blade compared to the whole head? I always saw these as a reel low type tool, but it seems to have much wider usage. Seeing the versatility, it would get me to edge more often as I usually skip between cut so as to not have to put pants on and get super dirty from string trimming.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> how much are blade compared to the whole head?


They're like $56 on Amazon.

Like MasterMech, I've had my Maruyama version since 2016 and I haven't even sharpened them. They are very durable.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > how much are blade compared to the whole head?
> ...


Nice.. this wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Have you sharpened yours?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@adidasUNT8 never.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Ware said:


> @adidasUNT8 never.


I was helping my dad with his yard and I clipped one of those wire fence panels with it and it has a rattling noise to it and looks like it may need a file. Still cuts fine though.


----------



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

Real low dad made a great video on YouTube showing the post season maintenance of the rotary scissors. I recommend it highly


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I beat mine and outside of greasing them each season, I don't think I've ever done anything else to them. I used them last season to cut my hell strip, instead of mow and they are still sharp and in good shape.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I've had mine for 3 years now I believe. Replaced blades once about a year ago. Probably the single best tool I have ever purchased for the lawn.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > how much are blade compared to the whole head?
> ...


thats pretty sweet, may have found a new present to myself or when the wife asks what I want for fathers day. would use it all the time (I think) vs the randomness of the string alternative


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Does anybody know if the Stens head will fit on a Stihl Kombi straight shaft? I know Stihl use to make them but I can't find them anywhere now so I'm looking for an alternative without having to buy a new head unit.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Lawn Smith said:


> Does anybody know if the Stens head will fit on a Stihl Kombi straight shaft? I know Stihl use to make them but I can't find them anywhere now so I'm looking for an alternative without having to buy a new head unit.


It's universal. They come with different sleeves to fit various shafts. Should work fine with the Stihl if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

ive cut several metal pieces with my blade and it still cuts amazingly, I would only worry about it if your putting it into the dirt to like cut around a sand trap.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> ive cut several metal pieces with my blade and it still cuts amazingly, I would only worry about it if your putting it into the dirt to like cut around a sand trap.


I thought people use them to edge the driveway. If so isn't that in the dirt? Asking to best understand the application. That and I've long considered swapping my cart edger for a stick one.


----------



## Pixelmaestro (Apr 26, 2020)

Placed my order by phone today. Great service and no cost for shipping. I am in NC, so sales tax is added. I also ordered the lubricant. I will be putting it on a Husqvarna gas-powered string trimmer I picked up on clearance.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > ive cut several metal pieces with my blade and it still cuts amazingly, I would only worry about it if your putting it into the dirt to like cut around a sand trap.
> ...


 I use mine to maintain my edges. I'll use an actual edging attachment to establish the edge at the beginning of the year and then will only use the PRS. It gives the cleanest edge you'll ever get. The blades do get in the dirt. I've never sharpened the blades, never replaced them. Just kept them lubed and they still cut great after 3 or 4 years.

it's a tool, use it, abuse it, maintain it.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I've gotten mine smoking hot, beat them into concrete edging, and I cut my entire hell strip last year with the PRS exclusively, and they were a year old before that.

Still chugging along, as mentioned, I just used the right grease and run new stuff in there each season.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeah I've accidently cut metal wire and a cat6 cable with it. I also murder my scissors, I beat the living crap out of them. Solid part. I grease it once a month, that's my "maintenance". I wish all my tools were that solid.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Pixelmaestro said:


> Placed my order by phone today. Great service and no cost for shipping. I am in NC, so sales tax is added. I also ordered the lubricant. I will be putting it on a Husqvarna gas-powered string trimmer I picked up on clearance.


You will like the setup. I have the 128L. Works like a charm.


----------



## Mrtiller (Oct 16, 2020)

killacam said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know if the Stens head will fit on a Stihl Kombi straight shaft? I know Stihl use to make them but I can't find them anywhere now so I'm looking for an alternative without having to buy a new head unit.
> ...


I have the Stihl Kombi, straight shaft and Idech/Stens rotary scissors. Works well!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Yeah I've accidently cut metal wire and a cat6 cable with it. I also murder my scissors, I beat the living crap out of them. Solid part. I grease it once a month, that's my "maintenance". I wish all my tools were that solid.


Yup - I did this to my internet cable. Not a good feeling.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

^ Def. not a good feeling.

Here's what the scissors did today. Took off 2 inches of grass down to the root on this little strip... so I can be level with sidewalk. Never quit on me, every cut is as strong as the last.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

What grease are you using for the idech version?


----------



## BentleyCooper (Jun 15, 2020)

are you all greasing the actual blades, or just putting lube in the 2 screw holes (sorry not sure what they're called).

anyone running a good electric string trimmer with the scissors ? I've got it on a gas one, but would love to go electric on this too.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

BentleyCooper said:


> are you all greasing the actual blades, or just putting lube in the 2 screw holes (sorry not sure what they're called).
> 
> anyone running a good electric string trimmer with the scissors ? I've got it on a gas one, but would love to go electric on this too.


@Ware put these on his Ego a while back YouTube but I'm not sure if he's still running this setup.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

BentleyCooper said:


> are you all greasing the actual blades, or just putting lube in the 2 screw holes (sorry not sure what they're called).
> 
> anyone running a good electric string trimmer with the scissors ? I've got it on a gas one, but would love to go electric on this too.


There's 3 grease points and that's all I do. Just get some ep-0 grease and line it up every 8-10 hours of use. 
I run them on my ego powerhead and have been very pleased with the results.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bhutchinson87 said:


> BentleyCooper said:
> 
> 
> > are you all greasing the actual blades, or just putting lube in the 2 screw holes (sorry not sure what they're called).
> ...


@Redtenchu has my old Ego setup. I think it is still working fine.


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

BentleyCooper said:


> are you all greasing the actual blades, or just putting lube in the 2 screw holes (sorry not sure what they're called).
> 
> anyone running a good electric string trimmer with the scissors ? I've got it on a gas one, but would love to go electric on this too.


 I have mine on a Ryobi 40v brushless powerhead with plenty of torque to run PRS.


----------



## BentleyCooper (Jun 15, 2020)

appreciate it guys. I'll likely look into an ego or ryobi.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BentleyCooper said:


> appreciate it guys. I'll likely look into an ego or ryobi.


Make sure it is a 'rear motor' model with a driveshaft. Some electric trimmers have the electric motor on the trimmer head itself, so there is no driveshaft to adapt the PRS head to. This includes some of the Ego models.


----------



## BentleyCooper (Jun 15, 2020)

Will do, thanks @Ware !


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

Ware said:


> BentleyCooper said:
> 
> 
> > appreciate it guys. I'll likely look into an ego or ryobi.
> ...


Yes, the Ryobi with the "attachment capable" or "expand it" option would work.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-40V-Brushless-Cordless-Battery-Attachment-Capable-String-Trimmer-with-4-0-Ah-Battery-and-Charger-RY40270VNM/310463558


----------



## Guerra (Jul 16, 2021)

I ordered a PRS yesterday, from Seago, "Kathy" was super to deal with. _I had forgotten what it was like to place an order over the phone._ 

Is anyone using the PRS with an 11in blade?

I asked Kathy if they carried the PRS in a 11in option and she told me that they only sold the 11in as replacement blades. _*I figured at this point that I might as well go all in*_. Purchased the 9.5in PRS, a 11in replacement blade and lube. With the TLF discount it all came to $329.

I am putting it on my EGO platform. I took the suggestions on the main PRS thread and ordered a "EGO Connecting Tube Assembly #EGO-2824590002" from Parts Warehouse: https://www.partswarehouse.com/EGO-Connecting-Tube-Assembly-EGO-2824590002-p/ego-2824590002.htm


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Correct @Ware, working top notch!


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

anyone know where to grab some Ep-0 grease? looked at the Maruyama grease and it's like $18 or so but they want $30 for shipping. WTH lol


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

I just checked, the bottle I picked up on Amazon is no longer in stock.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

atticus said:


> I just checked, the bottle I picked up on Amazon is no longer in stock.


Same. @adidasUNT8 This is the link if you'd like to check back periodically for stock: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B08HVVS183/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

I gave up looking for ep0 grease and messaged them about it. They said *ANY* high temp grease will work


----------



## MowLowBro (6 mo ago)

Which Ryobi trimmer would work with PRS? I was eyeing this one:

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryobi-18v-one-hp-brushless-cordless-attachment-capable-string-trimmer-kit-with-6-0-ah-battery-and-charger/1001718943


----------



## pmalecki (9 mo ago)

MowLowBro said:


> Which Ryobi trimmer would work with PRS? I was eyeing this one:
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryobi-18v-one-hp-brushless-cordless-attachment-capable-string-trimmer-kit-with-6-0-ah-battery-and-charger/1001718943


I have this one set up with my PRS and it works great.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-40V-Brushless-Cordless-Battery-Attachment-Capable-String-Trimmer-with-4-0-Ah-Battery-and-Charger-RY40270VNM/310463558


----------

